# Critique this stallion please?



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Uploading more pictures.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Front view


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hind end


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Another front end. Okay, I'm done


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He is a typical foundation looking bred QH. Short coupled,bull doggy build.Shorter thick neck,nice bone,correct legs. Depending on what your mare,is like & what you are hoping to do with foal, He may be suitable.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Fist pictures doesn't look like the same horse-or it is an old picture maybe? That horse looks incredibly downhill(perhaps young?). Rest look just as painted said. WHether or not that fits with what you want and compliments your mare-who knows.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's got really nice legs and feet, I love his hip, but there is something wonky with his back that's bugging me. He seems to have a rather prominent dip in there. Not like a sway, but like he's very dowhill, very short backed, with bigger withers all rolled into one.

Do you know, do they have any trouble with saddle fitting on him?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

The first picture in my opinion doesn't give him any justice. I really like the second one better


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll try to find a better picture, I don't think they have problems with saddle fit. He's mostly reining bred. I've always liked the foundation type horses. He's also only 14.2 hh so he's quite short lol.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's one


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

And another


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not a QH person, but I love this boy. Yes, in the first pic, he appears incredibly downhill. Not so later. He is slightly sickle-hocked and does toe out slightly. No biggies. Interesting colour, although I'd like him if he were green. So now, lets see your mare whom you are thinking of breeding to this lad.

Lizzie


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/critique-these-horsies-fun-200921/newmessage/ 
If you go to this thread ^ the first mare, the bay, is the one. Her name is Sonyas a foxy freeway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice. I hope we can follow along this breeding with you. Will this baby be a keeper?

Lizzie


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Nice. I hope we can follow along this breeding with you. Will this baby be a keeper?
> 
> Lizzie


Yes, I will be keepin the baby. It's taken me 2 years to find a stallion I like to pair her with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What fun. Nice to hear it will be a keeper. I know we cannot always keep the babies we hope to, but at least you've looked a long time, have chosen well and are not breeding to just shove another baby on an already troubled market. 

Lizzie


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> What fun. Nice to hear it will be a keeper. I know we cannot always keep the babies we hope to, but at least you've looked a long time, have chosen well and are not breeding to just shove another baby on an already troubled market.
> 
> Lizzie


Thank you, I definitely don't want to do that. I see so many as it is starving, neglected, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the 2 would make a pretty nice cross Let us know what you decide,to know if we can anticipate a foal watch thread in future:lol:


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> I think the 2 would make a pretty nice cross Let us know what you decide,to know if we can anticipate a foal watch thread in future:lol:


It's a go  we're looking at inseminating her this Saturday  also going to have her tested for OLWS (I think that's the initials?) since her momma was a frame overo and I just wanna see if she just happened to get something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/process-getting-sonya-foal-d-202881/#post2652081 

Here's the link to a thread about her foaling experience, starting with getting her in foal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like a Quarterhorse OUGHT to look. What is his pedigree? Looks like a ranch horse that could cut.. really work.. 

What does your mare look like?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looked up his pedigree.. not bad but I think not a lot of cow. 

Still a nicely put together horse.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I like him, short shout and just plain ol looks like a quarter horse. Plus hes got my ABSOLUTE favorite color to boot.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

He has done some reining mostly, I don't think he's competed in anything else, but I believe they use him for ranch work also. I like his feet along with his conformation. I don't like small feet or weak feet lol. If you go back one page, I put a link of a thread that has pictures of the mare. I'm really excited! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I really, _really_ like him. Your mare is beautiful, too!  I'm excited to follow this breeding.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennakaaate said:


> I really, _really_ like him. Your mare is beautiful, too!  I'm excited to follow this breeding.


Thank you! I can't wait for next year now haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

